# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  DU LỊCH PHAN THIẾT: Honey moon 3N - 2Đ - khuyến mãi hấp dẫn

## datvietravel.com

DU LỊCH PHAN THIẾT: Honey moon 3N - 2Đ	 
Trọn gói: 3 NGÀY - 2 ĐÊM 
Giới thiệu: Golden Coast Resort & Spa(Phan Thiết) là điểm đến lý tưởng cho tuần trăng mật của bạn.. .Datvietravel giới thiệu chương trình nghỉ dưỡng Honey Moon 3 ngày / 2 đêm với 2 sự lựa chọn theo sở thích của bạn.
Option 1: Honey Moon trọn gói 1: Golden Coast Resort & Spa
Giá: 11.466.000 vnđ / 2 người.

Giảm 15% còn lại: 9.746.000 vnđ

Bao gồm:   

- 3 Ngày / 2 đêm loại phòng Bungalow Beach Front (Resort tiêu chuẩn 4 sao)
- Phòng được trang trí ấn tuợng đặc biệt cho hai nguời (có rượu vang, hoa hồng, trái cây, nước suối miễn phí.)
- Xe 4 - 7 chỗ đưa đón đôi uyên ương từ TP. HCM - Phan Thiết 2 chiều.
- Ăn sáng mỗi ngày
- 01 suất massage body đặc biệt dành cho 2 người
- 01 bữa ăn Set Menu hải sản set up trên bờ biển lãng mạn và 01 chai rượu vang
- Quà tặng lưu niệm cho 2 người
- Có thể check in sớm và trả phòng trễ.
- Miễn phí sử dụng internet, business center, phòng tập thể dục, billard.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói

Không gồm:
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Chương trình đi tham quan tại các điểm ở Phan Thiết như: Tắm bùn khoáng, Mũi Kê Gà, Núi Tà Cú, Đồi Cát
- Các bữa ăn khác.
 **************************************************  **********************************
Option 2: Honey Moon trọn gói 2: Golden Coast Resort & Spa
Giá: 7.720.000 vnđ / 2 người.

Giảm 25% còn lại: 5.790.000 vnđ

Bao gồm:   

- 3 Ngày / 2 đêm loại phòng Bungalow Beach Front (Resort tiêu chuẩn 4 sao)
- Phòng được trang trí ấn tuợng đặc biệt cho hai nguời (có rượu vang, hoa hồng, trái cây, nước suối miễn phí.)
- Ăn sáng mỗi ngày
- 01 suất massage body đặc biệt dành cho 2 người
- 01 bữa ăn Set Menu hải sản set up trên bờ biển lãng mạn và 01 chai rượu vang
- Quà tặng lưu niệm cho 2 người
- Có thể check in sớm và trả phòng trễ.
- Miễn phí sử dụng internet, business center, phòng tập thể dục, billard.
 - Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói

Không gồm:
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Chương trình đi tham quan tại các điểm ở Phan Thiết như: Tắm bùn khoáng, Mũi Kê Gà, Núi Tà Cú, Đồi Cát
- Các bữa ăn khác .

Ghi chú:
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm 10% VAT (Nếu Quý khách lấy hoá đơn)
- Những ngày lễ tết trong năm phụ thu 20 usd / đêm.
- Lưu trú thêm tính thêm tiền phòng 100 usd / đêm.

Trân trọng .

Phương Thúy.

0979447746

Công ty TNHH TM QC DV du lịch ĐẤT VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 59 / 1 Trần Phú , F 4, Q 5 – TP.HCM 
Tel: (84.8) 38355259 - 38355299 - 66838759 
Fax: (84.8) 38355249 - 62646150
Hot line: 0907.305.789 – 0903.356.589 
Email: info@datvietravel.com - sales@datvietravel.com
Website: Công ty du lịch, Du lịch Việt Nam, du lịch nước ngo - www

Inbound tours: 
Website: :: Vietnam Tours, Vietnam Holidays, Vietnam Tours Package, Travel Vietnam Hotels :: 
Email : info@holidayinvietnam.net

----------


## dung89

Không biết view có đẹp không nhỉ

----------

